# Snake Head !!!



## pfanej (Apr 19, 2003)

question: in what states are the snake-heads not allowed in?
My cousin is getting one soon! HELP PLEASE :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

post this in non-piranha section for best results in a thread
...and welcome to the site


----------



## SonicDark (Apr 30, 2003)

I doubt they are legal in any state


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They are federally prohibited.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

There is a federal ban on Snakeheads
they are illegal to transport or import in all fifty states,
currently owned fish can not be sold across state lines,
you may keep what you have, you just can not
move them out of state and no new fish will come in,
Several southern states do have outright bans on them in which
they are totaly forbidden,

an example of why we as aquarists need to be responsable with
those animals we keep, and never look at release as an option


----------



## pfanej (Apr 19, 2003)

thanks


----------

